# Maybe pregnant?



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

So we have one male wear wolf rat and a female (we were told it was male) semi hairless rat. They visibly mated on April 6th but I don’t want to remove her from the cage until I have to. Our male is very attached to her and she to him. How do I tell if she is pregnant and when do I need to separate them? She is definitely eating and sleeping more than normal


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

The gestation period for rats is about 3 weeks and they really start showing signs in that last week. She'll lose hair around her nipples for feeding, lots of weight gain (very round protruding belly) and she'll start nesting. I think that's when you separate her. And it's always good to have a birthing cage (to keep her and the babies safe/a tank works too if you don't have a cage) and an extra cage to separate the babies at about 5 weeks to prevent more accidental litters. If they mated April 6th I'd say you still have about a week to get everything ready before separating them. I hope this helps 😊


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Little rat beans said:


> The gestation period for rats is about 3 weeks and they really start showing signs in that last week. She'll lose hair around her nipples for feeding, lots of weight gain (very round protruding belly) and she'll start nesting. I think that's when you separate her. And it's always good to have a birthing cage (to keep her and the babies safe/a tank works too if you don't have a cage) and an extra cage to separate the babies at about 5 weeks to prevent more accidental litters. If they mated April 6th I'd say you still have about a week to get everything ready before separating them. I hope this helps 😊


So she doesn’t have hair around her nipped cuz her tummy is hairless.. 3 days ago I didn’t see any nipples but they are starting to be more pronounced is that normal?


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

Ok they have started to get more aggressive today he has been chasing her and she wants nothing to do with him so he will pin her down and she just squeals


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Summerrose4202 said:


> Ok they have started to get more aggressive today he has been chasing her and she wants nothing to do with him so he will pin her down and she just squeals


In that case I would separate them as soon as possible. It will be good for the expectant mother to have an environment where she can settle in and feel safe ready for the big day.


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

Yes pronounced nipples is definitely a sign. The aggression is too. If she wants nothing to do with him mounting her she's more than likely already pregnant. And trust me when she's had enough she'll let him know 😂


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

It's only been one week since mating, so you have several weeks to go before the birth. In the last couple of days she will nest like crazy, eat everything in sight and be very protective. You'll have a great time with babies, so much fun, such a great ride!!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Ah yes, I missed that about the date of mating. By your dates she won't be due til 27th at the earliest.
Even though the babies won't arrive for a while, she might still like some space from the unwanted affections of her room mate.


----------



## Summerrose4202 (10 mo ago)

The date could be sooner I was out of town for a week and that’s when the person taking care of them noticed so I’m not actually sure the first time April 6th was just the first caught by someone


----------

